# יו-   -av suffix



## airelibre

What does this suffix mean? For example in the word מצוותיו, mitzvotav


----------



## mediterraneo24

This suffix means his מצוות (plural, mitzvot)


----------



## airelibre

Is this only for femenine plural or is it the same for masculine and singular nouns?


----------



## tFighterPilot

For both masculine and feminine plural. For singular it's just ו pronounced as the vowel /o/


----------



## Egmont

tFighterPilot said:


> For both masculine and feminine plural...


The suffix, "av," is the same - but there's a difference in how it's used.

With feminine nouns (more precisely, with nouns that take the standard feminine plural suffix ות; a few of them are masculine) it follows the plural suffix as in the example in your question. The word has two suffixes: the first for plural, the second for possessive.

With nouns that take the standard masculine plural suffix ים, it _replaces_ the suffix. For example: ספרים (s'farim), books, ספריו (s'farav), his books; ילדים (yeladim), boys, ילדיו (yeladav), his boys. One suffix serves both purposes.


----------



## airelibre

בסדר, תודה רבה


----------



## airelibre

אז לדוגמה, המשפטים האלה נכונים? מיליו טובות. 
His words are good.
כל כסאותיו לבנים
All his chairs are white.
Or is ה needed before the word?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

airelibre said:


> אז לדוגמה, המשפטים האלה נכונים? מיליו טובות.
> His words are good.
> כל כסאותיו לבנים
> All his chairs are white.
> Or is ה needed before the word?



No, ה is not needed when there is a possessive suffix.


----------



## anipo

Word is מילה,  words are מילים.  But when you use possessive forms, the plural is formed from "מילות" .

So my words are מילותי , his words are מילותיו etc.   And as you correctly wrote, all the forms are feminine, מילים טובות.


----------



## David S

Is there a historical reason as to why the "yud" is not heard?


----------



## airelibre

anipo said:


> Word is מילה,  words are מילים.  But when you use possessive forms, the plural is formed from "מילות" .
> 
> So my words are מילותי , his words are מילותיו etc.   And as you correctly wrote, all the forms are feminine, מילים טובות.



?בשיר ״השמלה הסגולה״ המילים הן ׳שיר שאת מיליו שכחת׳, מה עם זה

(!אני לא מאמין שאני זוכר את השרשור הזה)


----------



## anipo

Licentia poetica. 
.מה שחיים חפר יכול להרשות לעצמו לא בהכרח מקובל לגבי האדם הפשוט. באופן רגיל לא תשמע ולא תקרא "מיליו", גם לא בשפה גבוהה יותר
!כל הכבוד לזכרון שלך


----------



## arielipi

זה גם מאוד חשוב למי אתה משייך את המילה, יש הבדל בין זכר לנקבה - זכרים זה יהיה סיומת אב נקבות יהיה סיומת איה.
זכרים רבים
מצוותיהם, מצוותם.
סכיניהם, סכינם

sex, amount
female plural, single.
male plural, single.

זכר יחיד
מצוותיו, מצוותו
סכיניו, סכינו

נקבות רבות
מצוותיהן, מצוותן
סכיניהם, סכינן.

נקבה יחידה
מצוותיה, מצוותה.
סכיניה, סכינה.




sums it up pretty well. Of course there can be exceptions but this is the general way.


----------

